# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Ξεφτίλα τιμή! 15db parabolic : 41$

## jabarlee

*15 dBi Parabolic Grid Antenna 10 Pack*
This antenna comes to us in a bulk package of 10. We now offer these same 10 packs to you at a reduced cost over single antennas as there is no processing to be done. This is a great way to get wholesale prices without a large volume commitment! As this is however wholesale pricing, we can not extend further discounts that you may normally receive. 

These Pacific Wireless Parabolic Grid Antennas are welded galvanized steel with grey color epoxy powder coat paint. Because of their design and color, they blend well with any background. This series of antenna have a history of 100’s of thousands of successful field installations over the past 5 years. Antennas are complete with Reflector, Patented Dipole and Heavy Duty brackets for 1" to 2.5" diameter poles. These antenna systems are designed for extreme wind environments. 

* Frequency Range 2400-2500 MHz 
* Gain 15 dBi 
* VSRW 1:1.5 average 
* Polarization Vertical or Horizontal 
* N Type Female Connector on pigtail 
* Adjustable Elevation 
* 19 degree beam width 

Click here for more information on this antenna! [pdf]

Regular Price: $ 640.00
Your Price:* $ 410.00* 

http://www.fab-corp.com/

----------


## alexanio

Δείτε και εδώ για το ίδιο θέμα μπας και μαζευτούμε και τις πάρουμε  ::

----------


## dti

Ας ψηφίσουμε μέχρι και την Τρίτη 1/10/2002, όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για συμμετοχή στην ομαδική αυτή παραγγελία.
Προϋπολογισμένο κόστος 20.000 δρχ. περίπου / κεραία εφόσον συγκεντρωθούν 10 υποψήφιοι αγοραστές.

----------


## jabarlee

Εκτός και αν επηρεάζει τις υπόλοιπες παραγγελίες, θα πρότεινα να τραβήξουμε το Poll 1-2 μέρες ακόμα για να το δουν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Ίσως να το βάζαμε και στην πρώτη σελίδα...

----------


## dti

Επειδή την Τρίτη το βράδυ λήγει η συγκεκριμένη δημοπρασία δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να διατηρηθεί το poll περισσότερο.
Σίγουρα θα υπάρξει και άλλη αντίστοιχη δημοπρασία τις επόμενες ημέρες από το fab-corp, αλλά νομίζω οτι από Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη θα καλύψουμε τον ελάχιστο απιτούμενο αριθμό και θα τις πάρουμε τώρα.

----------


## jabarlee

Το post που έκανα παραπάνω *δεν είναι για δημοπρασία!!*
Είναι κανονική πώληση bulk μέσω του http://www.fab-corp.com.
Άσε που έρχεται λίγο πιο φτηνά από την δημοπρασία ($41). Γι' αυτό λέω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να βιαζόμαστε τόσο...
Πηγαίνετε στο site της εταιρείας να δείτε την προσφορά  ::

----------


## alexanio

Εεεεεε όχι ακριβώς  ::  

Αν προσέξεις λίγο θα δεις ότι το $43.84 βγαίνει μαζί με τα μεταφορικά ($25) και τον 6% φόρο γιατί είναι εντός Florida

Το αντίστοιχο κατευθείαν από το fac-corp είναι $45.71. Δεν είναι τεράστια η διαφορά αλλά γιατί να τα δώσουμε μας περισσεύουν;  ::  

Τέλος πάντων αν δεν μαζευτούμε αρκετοί (που δε νομίζω να μην) τότε μπορεί να το τραβήξουμε και παραπάνω (η 2η προσφορά δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει σύντομα)

Πάντως είτε από το fab-corp μέσω eBay είτε κατευθείαν από το κανονικό κατάστημα τους είναι το ίδιο πράγμα οι ίδιοι τα έχουν και τα 2.

----------


## Maax

OUPS  ::  AKYRO TO POLL EDW GIA MENA

paragkelia kai pshfo eri3a sto SWN 

Sorry  ::

----------


## dti

Η παραγγελία για τις 10 grid δόθηκε και η fab-corp με πληροφόρησε οτι τα ταχυδρομικά θα είναι $45. Ετσι, η τιμή διαμορφώνεται μέχρι στιγμής στα $43.5/κεραία. Υπολογίστε επιπλέον, περίπου 30% για έξοδα εκτελωνισμού+ΦΠΑ. 
Τα χρήματα θα πληρωθούν *αφού* τις παραλάβουμε (σε καμιά βδομάδα).

Θα ήθελα επίσης να με πληροφορήσετε *ποιοί ακριβώς ενδιαφέρεστε*.

*Updated* Τελικά τις 10 κεραίες πήραν οι:

2 jabarlee
1 papashark
2 maax
1 bakira
3 harisk
1 Alexanio 

*Δώσαμε, δώσαμε!*

----------


## jabarlee

Τελικά υπολόγιζέ με για δύο κεραίες συνολικά  ::  
Η μία είναι για τον Bakolaz...  ::

----------


## dti

Ο.Κ. jabarlee...

----------


## harisk

Με υπολογίζεις για 3 και εμένα dti η μια είναι για τον elgar.

----------


## Achille

dti κάνει αυτή για τη μεταξύ μας σύνδεση; Αν είναι αρκετή, την θέλω εγώ!

----------


## dti

Αχιλλέα, χρονικά προηγείται ο bakira! 
Τηρώ μια επιφύλαξη για την κεραία του alexanio, καθώς δεν έχω ακόμη επιβεβαίωσή του. Αν δεν τη θέλει... είναι δική σου!

Κατά τ΄άλλα:
Βεβαίως και κάνει! 
Κάποια στιγμή ίσως και συ να την αλλάξεις με μία omni (ή να προσθέσεις και μία omni) ώστε να εκπέμπεις σε 360 μοίρες. Και βέβαια, ακόμη κι αν δεν βάλεις δεύτερη κεραία, αλλά απλά την αντικαταστήσεις θα βρεθούν πολλοί που θα τη ζητάνε!

Ωραία κλείσαμε την πρώτη δεκάδα. ::  
Αν ενδιαφέρονται κι άλλοι ας γράψουν εδώ προκειμένου να προγραμματίσουμε κι άλλη παραγγελία.  ::

----------


## alexanio

Και βέβαια την θέλω, ποιος ξεκίνησε την διαδικασία  ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα θυμάσαι Δαμιανέ που σου έλεγα, κάτσε να γίνει η αρχή και μετά θα πλακώσουν όλοι; Ε λοιπόν βλέπεις τι γίνεται;

Καλό είναι αυτό για όλους μας θα τα παίρνουμε πιο φτηνά έτσι  ::  

Οπότε φαντάζομαι η ψηφοφορία συνεχίζεται και για 2η 10άδα;

Υ.Γ. Με την omni που σου ζήτησα τελικά τι έγινε, έχουμε νέα;

----------


## dti

ΟΚ καλά θυμόμουν απλά είπα μήπως και είχες μετανιώσει αφού αγόρασες και την omni  ::  

Εστειλα e-mail στο fab-corp με την παραγγελία της omni αλλά ακόμη δεν μου έχουν απαντήσει. Ελπίζω να λάβω τίποτε αργότερα και τα λέμε...

----------


## dti

Οι κεραίες παρελήφθησαν χθες μαζί με την πρώτη δόση από την παραγγελία του Σεπτεμβρίου. Ηδη εστάλησαν 4 στη Θεσσαλονίκη και ακολουθούν οι παραδόσεις σε papashark, jabarlee και harisk.
Από μία γρήγορη ματιά που τους έριξα (χωρίς όμως να συναρμολογήσω κάποια) η κεραία της Pacific Wireless φαίνεται πολύ καλής ποιότητας, μικρή και διακριτική!

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετάσχει στην επόμενη δεκάδα, ας εκδηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον του εδώ, προκειμένου να τον συμπεριλάβουμε στην ομαδική παραγγελία του Οκτωβρίου που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την τελευταία εβδομάδα του μήνα.
Παράδοση υπολογίστε μετά από 10 ημέρες, αρχές Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## Achille

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για μια. Το τελικό κόστος πόσο βγήκε Δαμιανέ;

----------


## jObo

Gia epomeni paragelia bale kai mena mesa...

/jObo.

P.S. apo SWN edo  ::

----------


## mpak

Δεν ξεκινάτε ένα poll για δεύτερη παρτίδα κεραιών.Σίγουρα θα φύγουν σφαίρα.

----------


## dti

> Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για μια. Το τελικό κόστος πόσο βγήκε Δαμιανέ;


Τελικά το κόστος διαμορφώθηκε στα 60,3 € ανά κεραία. 
Οι Θεσσαλονικείς να υπολογίζουν 2-3 € επιπλέον.

Δε χρειάζεται να ξεκινήσουμε νέο poll. Η επόμενη δεκάδα θα γίνει πάλι ανάρπαστη. 
Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον οι:
Achille, jObo, ggeorgan, avel, MAuVE (2), latinos, kouk, [email protected], drf

Η επόμενη ομαδική παραγγελία θα δοθεί στις 25/10. 
Αν όμως συμπληρωθεί η δεκάδα πριν τις 25/10, θα δοθεί άμεσα η παραγγελία μόνο για τις κεραίες.

----------


## avel

Θέλω κι εγώ μία κεραιούλα! Σημειώστε με, uid=avel. Entry στην nodedb δεν εχω φτιαξει ακομα, αλλα θα το φτιαξω συντομα. Βρισκομαι στα Καμινια, και ισως να μπορεσω να συνδεθω καποια στιγμη με καποιον στον Προφητη Ηλια, και απο κει Πασαλιμανι...

Για συννενοησεις, οι διευθυνσεις Instant Messaging βρισκονται στο προφιλ μου.

Φιλικα
Αλεξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακαλώ υπολογίστε και εμένα για δύο κεραίες.
Για επικοινωνία http://www.mauve.gr/contact_info_gr.htm
Ευχαριστώ
Νικος

----------


## Latinos

μία κεραιούλα και για εμένα ...Latinos node 103 .. 
Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## kouk

upologiste kai emena sthn agora twn keraiwn gia 1 keraia (sta 60EUR).
(eimai o komvos 127 sto nodedb)

----------


## dti

Ωραία, μείνανε μόνο 2! 
Αλλος; Για να τις παραγγείλουμε αύριο κιόλας...  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Mia kai gia mena Damiane! Please!

----------


## dti

Τελευταία και τυχερή! 
Ποιός θα την πάρει;  ::

----------


## drf

> Τελευταία και τυχερή! 
> Ποιός θα την πάρει;



πρόλαβα τίποτε ;  ::

----------


## mpak

apo oti katalaba den prolaba mia kai egv.Mporv na plhrvsv mia aneksarthta se aytoys kai na thn baloyne sto package poy erxetai sthn ellada?

----------


## Dimdim

Φτού! Παρα λιγο δεν πρόλαβα.. Μπορειτε να με υπολογίζετε για 2 κεραιες οταν δωθει η επομενη παραγγελια? Μια για εμενα (node no. 93) και μια για τον Pamgeo (node no. 100).
Αντε, να κανουμε κανα link...

----------


## dti

Μετά το κλείσιμο και αυτής της δεκάδας, τo απόγευμα θα δώσω παραγγελία για *20* τελικά κεραίες ώστε να πάρουν και όσοι καθυστέρησαν να εκδηλώσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους αλλά και να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο κι ένα stock με 6-7 ακόμη για όποιον άλλο θα ήθελε. Πιθανότατα μάλιστα η τελική τιμή να διαμορφωθεί ακόμη χαμηλότερα. Προς το παρόν πάντως υπολογίστε €60.

Θα παρακαλούσα μόνο, όταν πάρετε με e-mail τον αριθμό του τραπεζικού μου λογαριασμού, να ανταποκριθείτε ανάλογα, μέχρι την επόμενη Παρασκευή 25/10, οπότε πιστεύω οτι θα είναι και διαθέσιμες οι κεραίες στην Αθήνα.

----------


## nivi18

Θα ηθελα και εγω μια κεραια(οπως σου εστειλα μe e-mail)  ::  



nivi18 apo SWN

----------


## diou

Και για μένα μία παρακαλώ

----------


## dti

O.K. nivi18 και diou ! 
Τελειώνει και η δεύτερη δεκάδα!

----------


## papashark

θα χρειαστώ 4 ακόμα για κάποιους φίλους εκτός αθηνών.

----------


## dti

Ανάρπαστες οι grid!

Οπως είχα γράψει και πιο πριν την 1η δεκάδα την πήραν οι:
Achille, jObo, ggeorgan, avel, MAuVE (2), latinos, kouk, [email protected], drf 

Για τη δεύτερη δεκάδα, έχουν δηλώσει οι:
mpak, dimdim, pamgeo, nivi18, diou, spartiwireless(4), athanasakis

...*και έμεινε μία τελευταία* αν δεν ξέχασα κάποιον!

----------


## ggeorgan

Αν είναι όντως ελεύθερη και δεν την πάρει άλλος γράψε εμένα για δεύτερη.

----------


## athanasakis

Και μία κεραιούλα για μένα παρακαλώ dti όπως σου έστειλα με e-mail.

Αθανασάκης Χάρης απο SWN

----------


## dti

O.K. μετά από συνεννόηση με τον ggeorgan, η κεραία κατοχυρώνεται ...στον athanasakis!

Λοιπόν *δώσαμε, δώσαμε,* αν ενδιαφέρονται άλλοι να το έχουμε στα υπόψη για την επόμενη παραγγελία που θα δοθεί στο τέλος της εβδομάδας (οπότε η παράδοσή τους υπολογίζεται περίπου στις 12/11).

----------


## athanasakis

Ευχαριστώ GGEORGAN. Δεν είχα δεί το post σου λόγω ηλίθιου proxy server.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Count me in Please
Prospathw edw kai dyo wres na mpw me HOL kai exoun Overload Ta remalia  ::   ::   ::  

Tespa sthn epomenh paragelia eimai mesa (pote tha ginei peripou ?)....

----------


## dti

Ειδικά για τις grid όποτε υπάρχει αντίστοιχη δημοπρασία στο e-bay store του fab-corp.com , καθώς εκεί οι τιμές του είναι κατά 10% περίπου φθηνότερες από αυτές του κανονικού on-line store για συγκεκριμμένα είδη.

Η επόμενη παραγγελία θα δοθεί στο τέλος της εβδομάδας.

----------


## dti

Οι grid είναι καθ' οδόν για Ελλάδα.  ::  
On-line tracking:
http://www.fedex.com/cgi-bin/tracking?t ... ry_code=us

----------


## Soumaxeridis

Στην επόμενη παραγγελία υπολογίστε και μένα please για μια grid !

Ερώτηση: Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι που έχουν σκάλα για μετακίνηση του δίπολου ώστε να δουλεύουν και σε 19db ή δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά στα 15;

----------


## dti

Οι grid είναι από την Τετάρτη στα χέρια μου και ήδη αρκετοί έχουν παραλάβει. Οσοι δεν... ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

Οσο για τη νέα παραγγελία έχουμε και λέμε:
Mick Flemm, Soumaxeridis, ...

----------


## dti

Οι κεραίες είναι στα χέρια μου από την Τετάρτη και αρκετοί έχουν ήδη παραλάβει. Οσοι είχαν παραγγείλει και δεν παρέλαβαν ακόμη, ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

Οσο για τη νέα παραγγελία, έχουμε και λέμε:
Mick Flemm, Soumaxeridis, ...

----------


## dti

Οι κεραίες είναι στα χέρια μου από την Τετάρτη και αρκετοί έχουν ήδη παραλάβει. Οσοι είχαν παραγγείλει και δεν παρέλαβαν ακόμη, ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

Οσο για τη νέα παραγγελία, έχουμε και λέμε:
Mick Flemm, Soumaxeridis, ...

----------


## Soumaxeridis

Γιατί ενώ έχω κάνει δημοσίευση μου γράφει 0 δημοσιεύσεις;

Και γιατί βγάζει ότι ο dti έχει κάνει την τελευταία δημοσίευση ενώ την έχω κάνει εγώ;  ::

----------


## Soumaxeridis

Πως γίνεται να έχω μηδέν δημοσιεύσεις;
Sth is wrong...

----------


## papashark

> Στην επόμενη παραγγελία υπολογίστε και μένα please για μια grid !
> 
> Ερώτηση: Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι που έχουν σκάλα για μετακίνηση του δίπολου ώστε να δουλεύουν και σε 19db ή δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά στα 15;


Οχι, μόνο στα 15 dbi...

Οι οδηγιές είναι κοινές για 15, 19, 24, αλλά αυτό δεν τις κάνει 24 σε τέτοιο μικρό μέγεθος....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Οι grid είναι στα χέρια μου από την Τετάρτη και ήδη αρκετοί τις έχουν παραλάβει. Οσοι δεν παρέλαβαν ακόμη, ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

Οι φίλοι μας από τη Σπάρτη αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση, θα παραλάβουν όταν είναι διαθέσιμα και τα Access Points.

Οσο για νέα παραγγελία, μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε:
Mick Flemm, Soumaxeridis, ...

----------


## indyone

Γκρρρρρρ, κριμα δεν πρόλαβα.....

Πάντως dti την επόμενη φορα που θα υπάρχει παραγγελία για κεραία, count me in !

----------


## papashark

> Ερώτηση: Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι που έχουν σκάλα για μετακίνηση του δίπολου ώστε να δουλεύουν και σε 19db ή δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά στα 15;


(Χμ είχα την εντύπωση ότι απάντησα)

Όχι δουλεύουν μόνο στα 15 dbi, απλά οι οδηγίες και η μισή κεραία είναι η ίδια είτε για 15, ειτε για 19, είτε για 24 dbi... αλλά δυστηχώς δεν είναι....

----------


## papashark

> Στην επόμενη παραγγελία υπολογίστε και μένα please για μια grid !
> 
> Ερώτηση: Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι που έχουν σκάλα για μετακίνηση του δίπολου ώστε να δουλεύουν και σε 19db ή δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά στα 15;


Οχι.....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Στην επόμενη παραγγελία υπολογίστε και μένα please για μια grid !
> 
> Ερώτηση: Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι που έχουν σκάλα για μετακίνηση του δίπολου ώστε να δουλεύουν και σε 19db ή δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά στα 15;


Οχι.....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ερώτηση: Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι που έχουν σκάλα για μετακίνηση του δίπολου ώστε να δουλεύουν και σε 19db ή δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά στα 15;


Οχι.....  ::

----------


## indyone

Thn epomenh fora pou 8a paraggeilete keraies grid toulaxiston 10 dbi plz, fyla3te kai gia mena mia !

Thx

P.S. Ayth einai h deyterh fora pou kanw post edw.... den 3erw alla to prohgoumeno den emfanizetai!!!

----------


## [email protected]

> Οχι.....


Μάστορα άμα μικρύνουμε τον βραχίονα που κρατά το δίπολο και το φέρουμε πιο κοντά στο grid δεν θα αυξηθεί η ισχύς; (Μειώνοντας ταυτόχρονα την γωνία εκπομπής)

*[email protected]*

----------


## dti

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ:

http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=388

----------


## dti

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ:

http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=388

----------


## [email protected]

> Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ:
> 
> http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=388


Mille pardon cher ami!!!!
*[email protected]*

----------


## [email protected]

Sorry double posting!

----------

